

We need more philosophy without facts - markessien
http://www.essien.org/blog/2008/12/07/we-need-more-philosophy-without-facts/

======
nazgulnarsil
the author has failed to note one of the steps of the scientific process:
creating testable predictions. If your hypothesis is right, what predictions
does it make? what does it predict that current explanations do not?

------
biohacker42
It's bad to back up your opinions with facts because reality has a well known
liberal bias... or errr... our facts are some times wrong... or I'm sick of
being proven wrong, my opinion is just as good as anyone else's, stop using
facts against me!

